# My new little girl!



## Kayella

She is absolutely adorable. Those ears get me EVERY time! :lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco

So cute! Congrats on such a lovely little long eared cutie!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She is so adorable!! I love her ears and narrow muzzle


----------



## themacpack

Congratulations! I am a sucker for the ears.....


----------



## horseluver250

Adorable! Those ears are huge!


----------



## littrella

too cute!


----------



## cmarie

such a cute little one.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Awww those are some of the most adorable ears ever! I also like her narrow muzzle and her color.


----------



## xJumperx

Aww! And what are her plans in life? Other than bein an adodable longear


----------



## HiddenOaksMoms

She is a Beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Hunter65

Oh my she is absolutely adorable, I want one.


----------



## Cheydako

xJumperx said:


> Aww! And what are her plans in life? Other than bein an adodable longear


I really don't know yet. I'm definitely going to halter break her and then maybe train her to be ridden. Although, I've never trained a donkey before. Anyone know any good books on donkey training? Our donkeys mainly just keep us company so she's going to be really spoiled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chandra1313

That is the most adorable little donkey ;-)


----------



## winstonsgrl

Aww such a cutie!!


----------



## Bobby Lee

Yeah look, I wouldn't normally say this but Awwwww... So cwute.


----------



## Dazzy

She is adorable!!! please forgive my ignorance but is she a specific breed of donkey?


----------



## flytobecat

Gosh, I just love donkey babies. Squeee!


----------



## horsedreamer21

awwwww how cute!!!! :3 congratulations!!!


----------



## Cheydako

Dazzy said:


> She is adorable!!! please forgive my ignorance but is she a specific breed of donkey?


Well, I don't really know the exact name of the type of donkey they are but they are just standard donkeys, not miniatures.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Sweet little longear-do you have any idea how big she'll get?


----------



## xJumperx

Cheydako said:


> I really don't know yet. I'm definitely going to halter break her and then maybe train her to be ridden. Although, I've never trained a donkey before. Anyone know any good books on donkey training? Our donkeys mainly just keep us company so she's going to be really spoiled.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
No worries! They are just like horses! This is coming from a working student of a trainer whom trains/breaks Mules, but I've heard from the rest of the show circut that there is very little difference of the horses and donkeys. Do watch it though - they have virtually NO withers, and a non-slip pad or crupper is a necessaty - or both. A slipping saddle pad is very discouraging to a young rookie


----------



## lduch

Sweet, sweet, sweet.


----------

